# Rust problems?



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought a cage off of cragislist for $15 (almost four feet long and three feet deep! what a deal) and as I was cleaning it out I noticed that there was rust spots all over the bars of the cage. 

The bottom of the cage is a plastic bin so the bars are much above my hedgies head when hes on the floor, but I was thinking of adding a loft area for extra room, so after the loft is added he would be able to get to some of the rust. 

Is rust a big health hazard or should I not be worried about it?
If it is a heath hazard should I paint over it, or use lime-away to rid the cage of rust?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd give it a light sanding or use steel wool to get the rust and loose paint off and then you can spray paint it. A non toxic paint used for babies and toddler items is the best. Make sure it can be used on metal.


----------



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I'd give it a light sanding or use steel wool to get the rust and loose paint off and then you can spray paint it. A non toxic paint used for babies and toddler items is the best. Make sure it can be used on metal.


Oh thank you! That's perfect and inexpensive, I was worried I would have to buy a whole new top to the cage, thanks for your help!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I have one of those big cages with the plastic bottom, and a determined climber can go right up the sides, so even if you don't add a loft, you may want to paint over the rust, if you're worried about the rust. I'll be honest, mine has a little rust on it that I haven't gotten around to painting yet, but hedgies don't climb with their mouths like birds, so I haven't worried too much about the rust.

Here's a pic so you can see how high the plastic is...Snowy climbs the sides sometimes. I added a loft to see if that would be more interesting to her than climbing the bars, but it isn't.


----------



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

Judi said:


> I have one of those big cages with the plastic bottom, and a determined climber can go right up the sides, so even if you don't add a loft, you may want to paint over the rust, if you're worried about the rust. I'll be honest, mine has a little rust on it that I haven't gotten around to painting yet, but hedgies don't climb with their mouths like birds, so I haven't worried too much about the rust.
> 
> Here's a pic so you can see how high the plastic is...Snowy climbs the sides sometimes. I added a loft to see if that would be more interesting to her than climbing the bars, but it isn't.


Your cage looks EXACTLY like mine, only mine has a slightly more maroon bottom! Good to hear the rust hasn't been much of a problem. I may just paint over it to make it look a little nicer, still undecided though


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

This is the paint I'll probably use, when I do it: http://www.krylon.com/products/h2o_latex/

I'm waiting until my babies have gone to their new homes.


----------



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

Judi said:


> This is the paint I'll probably use, when I do it: http://www.krylon.com/products/h2o_latex/
> 
> I'm waiting until my babies have gone to their new homes.


Oh perfect. They sell that brand at a Micheal's near me, thanks ill probably use that too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've used Krylon on other things before and the end coat is very nice. I think the only thing to beware of is a lot of those will need a cure time of a week or so and it will give it time for any vapors to stop being released  Great deal on the cage can't wait to see it all set up


----------



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I've used Krylon on other things before and the end coat is very nice. I think the only thing to beware of is a lot of those will need a cure time of a week or so and it will give it time for any vapors to stop being released  Great deal on the cage can't wait to see it all set up


 Luckily as I cleaned off all the little bars I found there is actually very little rust at all (most of it was heavily caked on dirt), so I may not have to paint over it at all, if I see Fredrick chewing on the bars I will, but for now the bars look fine. Until then I'll maybe look into a spray paint with a smaller cure time  thanks! im excited to build a little loft and deck it out!


----------

